# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Foundational Knowledgebase Dictionary

## Bryan

Below is the start of the Foundational Knowledgebase Dictionary of terms and concepts. I thought it best to start things off using logical groupings, including the use of finite sets, rather than just list everything in alphabetical order. 




*Natural Concepts*



*Occupiable spaces*
All three-dimensional occupiable spaces are classified with the following finite set:
	Earth subsurface: land & water
	Earth surface: land & water
	Air space

Note: Sub-classifications can be identified later.



*Naturally occurring constructs*
All naturally occurring constructs are classified with the following finite set:
	Biological life
o	Human (H. sapiens)
o	Animal (Kingdom: Animalia except H. sapiens)
o	Plant (Kingdoms: Plantae, Fungi)
o	Micro (Kingdoms: Bacteria, Protozoa, Chromista)	Earth
o	Soil
o	Minerals
o	Metals	Liquid
	Gas

Note: Sub-classifications can be identified later.



*Natural phenomena*
The following natural phenomena are recognized:
	Weather
	Heat energy
	Sound (Noise)
	Photons; electromagnetic energy 
	Radioactive particles

Note: This is not a finite set, further phenomena and sub-classifications can be identified later.



*Human Based Concepts*



*Singular human based concepts*
The following single-human based concepts are identified:
	Raw material  a viewpoint that considers various naturally occurring constructs as useful to a specific end.
	Work  the act of performing a specific action with an intended result.
	Ownership  a state in which something is claimed by an individual for their exclusive use of.
	Property  specific items that are within the state of ownership.
	Natural life sustaining elements
o	Food
o	Air
o	Water
o	Shelter
Note: This is not a finite set, further concepts and sub-classifications can be identified later.



*Outputs of single human life*
All outputs of a single human life is classified with the following finite set:
	Work products  a human created element
o	Physical / tangible  a physical piece of property.
o	Intangible composition  works that are not physical, such as writings or music.	Ideas  a concept of a way to do something or solve a problem.
	Waste  undesirable property.

Note: Sub-classifications can be identified later.



*Impactful human psychology concepts*
The following human psychology elements are identified:
	Self-determination  the internal compulsion to control ones own destiny.
	Causal reasoning  the ability of humans to draw relationships between a cause and effect. 
	Conviction  a viewpoint of an individual.
	Peace of mind  a personal condition that can best lead to positive outcomes for an individual.

Note: This is not a finite set, further concepts and sub-classifications can be identified later.



*Human Action Based Concepts*
The follow concepts that drive to action of an individual are identified:
	Liberty  action taken in fulfillment of ones self-determination to take control of their destiny. 
	Natural right  justification to take action to make an impact on something or someone that is not oneself.
	Responsibility  an obligation to engage in an action based on a previous action.

Note: This is not a finite set, further concepts and sub-classifications can be identified later.
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and categorize elements into these concepts.





*Social Interaction Concepts*


*Social Constructs*
The following social interaction constructs are identified:
	Identity  a means to uniquely label something for future consideration.
	Market  a construct that allows individuals to engage in mutual exchange of goods and services.
	Jurisdiction  a defined occupiable space.

Note: This is not a finite set, further constructs and sub-classifications can be identified later.
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and better characterize these social constructs.



*Impactful mutual exchanges between people*
The following mutual exchanges between people are identified:
	Agreement 
o	Consent
o	Contracts	Trade
o	Ownership of a physical space
o	Trade of property = market goods
o	Trade of work = work services
Note: This is not a finite set, further concepts and sub-classifications can be identified later.
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and better characterize these exchanges.



*Hurtful single-sided actions against another*
All hurtful single-sided actions against another are classified with the following finite set:
	Direct physical aggression
o	Murder
o	Slavery
o	Assault
o	Theft	Non-contact actions
o	Fraud
o	Coercion
o	Obstruction
o	Exploit
o	Threat
	Physical threat
	Verbal threato	Hurtful psychology impacts
Note: Sub-classifications can be identified later. 
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and better characterize what constituents these actions.



*Responses to hurtful single sided actions*
All responses to hurtful single sided actions are classified with the following finite set:
	Self-defense
	Justice

Note: Sub-classifications can be identified later.
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and better characterize what constituents these actions.



*Social Conflict Concepts*
The following social conflict concepts are identified:
	Social dilemma  the presence of a situation that is causing conflict.
	Social conviction  an individuals personally held position to resolve a social dilemma.
o	Defensible conviction  a position that is logically defensible, does not conflict with established principles.
o	Principle violating conviction  a position that is in conflict with established principles.	Social quandary - the presence of a social dilemma that allows for opposing defensible convictions, presenting an unresolvable situation by principle alone.
	Social decision  a social direction that is taken to resolve a social dilemma.
	Social decision issue  a specific issue that is created based on a social decision.
	Social problem  the manifestation of a lack of peace of mind resulting from a social decision.
	Social unrest  a manifestation resulting from wide spread social problems.
	Social peace  the lack of social unrest.

Note: This is not a finite set, further concepts and sub-classifications can be identified later.
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and categorize elements into these concepts.



*Natural Conflict Concepts*
The following natural conflicts are identified:
	Natural issue  a situation that occurs in nature that was not the result of any human impact but has a social impact, such as a drought.
	Natural limitation  a boundary that occurs within nature that has a social impact, such as a finite water supply.

Note: This is not a finite set, further concepts and sub-classifications can be identified later.
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and categorize elements into these concepts.



*Society Classifications*
All societies are classified with the following finite set:
	Free society  a social code that maximizes individual liberty.
	Engineered society  a social code which is designed to achieve a desired result at the expense of individual liberty.
	Subjugated society  a society that has constructs imposed upon it from external sources.

Note: Sub-classifications can be identified later. 
The Foundational Knowledgebase will examine and categorize elements that make a societies fall into one of these classifications.

----------


## osan

Not to pick nits, but...

What you have here is more of an encyclopedia than a dictionary.  Dictionaries define single words, whereas what you have presented here are compound terminologies, which is what one expects to see in an encyclopedia.

If you want to build a dictionary, I would suggest you adopt a dictionary format, including pronunciation, the part of speech represented (noun, verb, etc.), any relevant etymological information regarding word origin, and samples of usage.

I would, however, consider a hybrid construct such that all the elements of a dictionary are present, but the definition itself presents rigorously complete constructs that are correct, complete, and clear.  Some may chafe at this, citing wordiness v. "elegance" and concision, but I would submit that sufficiency and completeness are paramount.  "Elegance" gave us our Constitution.  Observe how well _that_ has worked out for us.

Just a thought.


*Crime* _n._

An act by an individual human being, group thereof, or any construct under the control, command, behest, or order of an individual human being or group thereof such that the property rights of an individual human being or group thereof are materially violated, resulting in loss to the victim of such an act.  In order for a crime to have been committed, a victim must be identifiable and the loss or destruction of property must be among the results of said act.



Given the above definition of "crime", were it to be adopted as the philosophical basis of the relevant aspect of Law, 99.9% of all statutes currently in effect would instantly fall, devoid of any material effect upon the lives of free men.

----------

